# weight at 6 weeks?



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Picking up two puppies today. One I have posted about a while back and another one (sable). Here is the weight of the sable (female) at 6 weeks. Not sure if this is average or what

6weeks 11.5lbs

The parents are both really big. AKC registered. Parents and puppy look great


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea that seems pretty big... lol. My pup was 10.1 at 7 weeks. Shes now 11 weeks and around 21lbs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow. Two puppies. You are brave.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope you aren't picking up puppies at 6 weeks?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Elaine - thanks for picking up on that! Also hoping not.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Elaine said:


> I hope you aren't picking up puppies at 6 weeks?



no.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Pictures of the two pups are up in pictures pictures pictures. I didnt take the pictures, cant wait to take some new pics


----------

